# Petrol Powered Cultivators



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

After over 12 years of waiting, we are getting back our Allotments from which we were all evicted over 12 years ago to

allow housing development...The plans were changed to retain some of our allotments.

I need a decent cultivator.

Anyone own one or have recommendations as to Make etc.

Advice gladly received.

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well done on getting the allotment back Roger!

Ohhh and now you can have some fun with petrol powered tools too... schweet!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

JonW said:


> Well done on getting the allotment back Roger!
> 
> Ohhh and now you can have some fun with petrol powered tools too... schweet!


Hey, thanks Jon.....

funnily enough, I just had a bit of a victory over my petrol strimmer...bought it 18 months back and have had major problems trying to start the damn thing....bl**dy 2 strokes...but resetting the plug gap its well behaved now....I should have known...my 16th year of life was spent trying to start 2stroke motor cycles!!

Cheers Matey

Roger


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Congradulations Roger!. When I read the title I was fascinated by the thought of a cultivator powered by a sea bird. :to_become_senile:

Very green and PC you know. Then I realized you Brits have a strange way with the language.  ardon: :goof:

Enjoy the bounty.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Congradulations Roger!. When I read the title I was fascinated by the thought of a cultivator powered by a sea bird. :to_become_senile:
> 
> Very green and PC you know. Then I realized you Brits have a strange way with the language.  ardon: :goof:
> 
> Enjoy the bounty.


Ha!! how could we possibly have a strange way with our own language? Others have altered it( not often for the better)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Well done on getting the allotment back Roger!
> ...


LOL, I mess with 2 stroke bikes daily these days and spend this week fighting to start a couple of recalcitrant buggers myself. Simple technology but hard work when it decides not to play ball.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

JonW said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Yeh Jon, they can be some real bu**ers at times.

The ones that mostly gave me real stick were the Brit stuff from the early 1960s....you know..Fanny Barnet, Greeves and anything with a Villiers engine...bl**dy crap most of the time.

I,ve had no experience with the later 2 strokes at all.

ATB Rog


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

one word if you want quality and reliability

Honda

To quantify it my brother ran a landscape gardening business for 5 years til he buggered his back, after trying many brands he ended up using Honda exclusively


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

pg tips said:


> one word if you want quality and reliability
> 
> Honda
> 
> To quantify it my brother ran a landscape gardening business for 5 years til he buggered his back, after trying many brands he ended up using Honda exclusively


In this area when I have visited a couple of "brick and mortar" sellers, it was either Mountfield or Honda


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you really sure you want to buy one? Speaking as a pro landscaper, it's a piece of equipment that only gets used once or twice a year, and then sits in the shed for the other 51 weeks of the year. If I need one, I always hire it (same goes for petrol lawn scarifiers). You will get a much more powerful machine (rear tines with the engine at the front) rather than one of those front tined jobs that just crawl over the surface if it's too dry, or not been touched for years. I would suggest getting together with a few more allotment holders and sharing the cost between you...then you can take it back till next year...no storage problems either! Travis Perkins hire out all manner of professional gardening machinery at reasonable prices. Just my opinion, and 2 pees worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Are you really sure you want to buy one? Speaking as a pro landscaper, it's a piece of equipment that only gets used once or twice a year, and then sits in the shed for the other 51 weeks of the year. If I need one, I always hire it (same goes for petrol lawn scarifiers). You will get a much more powerful machine (rear tines with the engine at the front) rather than one of those front tined jobs that just crawl over the surface if it's too dry, or not been touched for years. I would suggest getting together with a few more allotment holders and sharing the cost between you...then you can take it back till next year...no storage problems either! Travis Perkins hire out all manner of professional gardening machinery at reasonable prices. Just my opinion, and 2 pees worth. :thumbsup:


I had considered that but I prefer to own it without the hassle of transporting etc etc...also several members of my family and some of me fellow allotment holders will use it at times that suit us without having to worry about returning it.

Hiring is too much hassle for me.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I hired a turf cutter through Homebaseâ€™s website â€" canâ€™t remember the hire company name but the cost was half of their rate by doing it through Homebase. They delivered and then collected 48 hours later.

No transporting hassle which wasn't an option for me anyway with a 4 door saloon car.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really sure you want to buy one? Speaking as a pro landscaper, it's a piece of equipment that only gets used once or twice a year, and then sits in the shed for the other 51 weeks of the year. If I need one, I always hire it (same goes for petrol lawn scarifiers). You will get a much more powerful machine (rear tines with the engine at the front) rather than one of those front tined jobs that just crawl over the surface if it's too dry, or not been touched for years. I would suggest getting together with a few more allotment holders and sharing the cost between you...then you can take it back till next year...no storage problems either! Travis Perkins hire out all manner of professional gardening machinery at reasonable prices. Just my opinion, and 2 pees worth. :thumbsup:
> ...


I agree, I much prefer to own my own gear, hiring is just a pain..when you return items there are often arguments about wear and tear, scratches etc...its just not worth the hassle.

Own your own machine..use it when and where you like at times and days that suit.

K


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

I work for Caterpillar, just hire a D11T, a massive plough and be done with it  (sorry I don't know anything about cultivators!)


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

RichTea said:


> I work for Caterpillar, just hire a D11T, a massive plough and be done with it  (sorry I don't know anything about cultivators!)


That really helped didn,t it? Jeez you have to wonder don't you


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

Regal325 said:


> RichTea said:
> 
> 
> > I work for Caterpillar, just hire a D11T, a massive plough and be done with it  (sorry I don't know anything about cultivators!)
> ...


Sorry I guess a little humour wasn't appreciated, at least that makes 2 of us to post pointless comments.


----------



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you get one in the end?

We have two allotments and need one. We used to have a little "mculloch" type one, but it was lent to a neighbour of my mother-in-laws, and no-one can remember if it came back or not...the neighbour swears that it did.

Anyway....it really was a little too small for the job, not really heavy enough to dig in, and it never seemed man-enough for the job.

I keep an eye on Fleabay, but they always go for too much cash...maybe I am just too cheap


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a Husqvarna which has never given any problems. A 4 stroke engine and reverse gear, so I guess it's about as pleasant to use as machines like this can be.

But now that I have a little more experience I'd rent rather than buy, it just doesn't get enough use to justify the outlay.


----------

